# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Embalses hidroeléctricos: "El gran negocio privado con el agua de todos" [El País]

## Salut

Aupa! Os dejo un artículo interesante que puede dejar algunas cosas para debate...




> *El gran negocio privado con el agua de todos
> Las eléctricas pagan menos de 20 millones al Gobierno por el caudal de los ríos, con el que ganan 1.000 millones - Como en el caso de la nuclear, crece el debate para revisar su retribución* 
> 
> Los ríos son milagrosos. Se sabía que traían riqueza y belleza, pero lo que consiguen con ellos las eléctricas va mucho más allá. El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente ha recabado entre todas sus confederaciones hidrográficas los datos -dispersos y opacos- sobre cuánto le pagan las eléctricas por usar el agua para producir electricidad. El recuento da como resultado que por usar el agua, por ley un bien público y sin dueño, las eléctricas pagan entre 10 y 20 millones de euros al año al Gobierno, según fuentes del Ejecutivo. Con ese caudal producen electricidad que, a su vez, las eléctricas cobran al precio de mercado. De media, en los últimos años han conseguido alrededor de 1.000 millones anuales de beneficios con este sistema.
> 
> El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente considera que esta desproporción es excesiva y busca fórmulas para cobrar algo a las eléctricas. El secretario de Estado del Agua, *Josep Puxeu, advierte: "Las empresas eléctricas no pueden seguir al margen del debate de la gestión del agua ni de los costes de esta"*.
> 
> El sistema de fijación de precios de la electricidad es singular. Las empresas van ofertando la electricidad en función de la demanda de cada momento. Las eléctricas primero aportan la nuclear, que no puede variar su potencia, todas las renovables entran por ley y, si hay agua en los embalses, la hidráulica. Lo que falta se completa con carbón y gas, que son más caros, y al final todas cobran el precio más alto.
> 
> ...


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepisoc_1/Tes

----------


## Salut

*Mi opinión:* creo que el sistema de casación para fijar la tarifa eléctrica es positivo. 

No se sostiene el argumento de que estas tecnologías no tienen competencia por la moratoria nuclear y el agotamiento del potencial hidroeléctrico, porque sí que tienen la competencia de otras tecnologías de coste marginal cero o muy bajo -p. ej. la mayor parte de las renovables-.

Sin embargo, sí que está por revisar la cuestión del pago por el uso del agua. Aunque aquí habría que tener en cuenta que, en el caso de la hidroeléctrica, es un uso no consuntivo -no agota el recurso-, por lo que tampoco se le podrá cobrar demasiado.

Me temo que el problema radica en no haberles cobrado bien EL EMPLAZAMIENTO. Claro, en esa época era otro rollo... pero hoy día, si se subastara el emplazamiento, se obtendría un dineral para las arcas públicas.


Con todo, me parece que eso de "compensar el lucro cesante" es una aberración, habida cuenta que la inversión se realizó para una tarifa regulada. Compensar lucro cesante únicamente tiene sentido con respecto a las condiciones legales vigentes en el momento de la inversión -no después-.

----------


## jasg555

Hay otro tema que se olvida, y es que tras 1975, y especialmente a partir del 78, todas las concesiones estatales deberían ser susceptibles de revisión.

Lo cual no quiere decir que se revoquen, pero sí revisarse.

----------


## Salut

Ciertamente... no puede tolerarse que las decisiones de un dictador encorseten las decisiones de un gobierno democrático.

----------


## torreon

Si este año, que ha sido de los mejores hidrológicamente hablando ya van a subir cerca de un 5% el recibo de la luz este próximo mes de octubre... que van a cobrarnos cuando vuelva el siguiente período de sequía...? :Mad:

----------


## jasg555

> Si este año, que ha sido de los mejores hidrológicamente hablando ya van a subir cerca de un 5% el recibo de la luz este próximo mes de octubre... que van a cobrarnos cuando vuelva el siguiente período de sequía...?


 El recibo de electricidad estuvo parado en cuanto a subidas durante un tiempo, con la condición de que pasado ese tiempo, lo perdido se recuperaría por parte de las eléctricas, que es lo que está ocurriendo ahora.

Ahora tengo la cabeza en otra cosa, a ver si te puedo buscar la información.

Aún así, el coste del kw en España es de los más bajos, Cuando pregunto el coste del kw a compañeros con estanques en paises europeos me llevo las manos a la cabeza.
 También nuestros ingresos son más bajos, aunque el coste es eso mismo: coste.

 Con eso no quiero decir que me alegre de que suba, ya que yo voy a ser muy perjudicado por el tema y de momento me va a costar invertir 1800 euros para cambiar a bombas más económicas.

----------


## Salut

> Si este año, que ha sido de los mejores hidrológicamente hablando ya van a subir cerca de un 5% el recibo de la luz este próximo mes de octubre... que van a cobrarnos cuando vuelva el siguiente período de sequía...?


Bueno, es sencillo...

Por un lado, arrastramos una deuda enorme con las compañías eléctricas, precisamente porque durante más de una década hemos pagado la electricidad por debajo de su precio de coste.

Por otro lado, el año pasado bajó mucho el precio de la electricidad... por la caída de la demanda y sobre todo por la bajada de precio del gas natural y del fuel-oleo. Pero este año los hidrocarburos se han vuelto a disparar de precio (especulación y previsible peak-oil en ciernes)


En fin, dejaré unos mensajes que escribí en otro foro.

----------


## Salut

> Aupa gente!
> 
> Creo que es hora de explicar una vez más cómo funciona la fijación del coste de la energía y el déficit de tarifa, puesto que se estan leyendo los comentarios de siempre por hilos varios, desporticando contra las renovables y el CNE, y señalando al beneficio de las eléctricas.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sistema de casación*
> 
> Para obtener el coste de la electricidad, existe un sistema de casación que en esencia imita la típica grafica de equilibrio de oferta y demanda en un sistema de mercado:
> ...


diezcaracteres xD

----------


## Salut

> *LOS GRANDES CHANCHULLOS*
> 
> El otro día salió en El País una noticia más que interesante, sobre algunos chanchullos eléctricas-gobierno... en beneficio de los oligarcas.
> 
> El gran negocio privado con el agua de todos · ELPAÍS.com
> 
> 
> *El perjuicio no puede ser retroactivo - el beneficio sí*
> 
> ...


diezcaracteres ;P

----------


## torreon

:EEK!:  No me puedo creer lo que estoy leyendo... significa eso que a pesar de que las electricas estan ganando miles de millones descaradamente estamos pagándoles menos de lo que cuesta generar toda esa energía...?
Debemos entonces resignarnos a seguir viéndoles enriquecerse cada dia mas a costa nuestra...?  :Confused:  
Pues que pena...  :Frown:  en fin, que lástima que también regulen el precio de la energía renovable, sino ya mismo me ponía fotovoltaica en casa... :Cool: 
Bueno, el caso es que ya iba a hacerlo cuando la contruian, pero curiosamente entonces solo daban subvenciones a quien instalaba mas de 100kw... o sea, a los mismos de siempre... 
Quizá esto que digo no tiene nada que ver con este tema, si es asi lo siento... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Salut

Bueno, la cosa es que esos beneficios los tienen porque se anotan el déficit de tarifa como una deuda del Estado con ellos. No se lo pagamos en dinero, sino en deuda pública pero sin que a efectos de contabilidad del Gobierno aparezca como déficit.

Vamos, es una de esas trampas que utilizó Rato para su "milagro" de hacer cumplir a España con los criterios de convergencia para entrar en la zona Euro. Lo mismo que hizo Grecia, y así les va, pero algo menos jevi...

Si es que tenemos una clase política... -_-

----------


## jasg555

> Bueno, la cosa es que esos beneficios los tienen porque se anotan el déficit de tarifa como una deuda del Estado con ellos. No se lo pagamos en dinero, sino en deuda pública pero sin que a efectos de contabilidad del Gobierno aparezca como déficit.
> 
> Vamos, es una de esas trampas que utilizó Rato para su "milagro" de hacer cumplir a España con los criterios de convergencia para entrar en la zona Euro. Lo mismo que hizo Grecia, y así les va, pero algo menos jevi...
> 
> Si es que tenemos una clase política... -_-


 Si es que muchas veces los mejores y más admirados economistas no son los que mejor gestionan, sino los que mejor disimulan los datos y retrasan las deudas.

 Y tan felices. Los milagros no existen.

----------


## Salut

Siendo más de la nuclear que de la hidroeléctrica, pero siguiendo el hilo de las subvenciones y los chanchulleos....




> *EL GOBIERNO PRETENDE UTILIZAR EL SISTEMA ELÉCTRICO PARA SUBSIDIAR A LAS CENTRALES NUCLEARES EN CASO DE ACCIDENTE
> Greenpeace pide un régimen de responsabilidad civil de cuantía ilimitada*
> 
> Greenpeace considera inaceptable el "Proyecto de Ley sobre responsabilidad civil por daños nucleares o producidos por materiales radiactivos" que el Gobierno ha remitido al Congreso para su próxima discusión parlamentaria. Este Proyecto de Ley establece un régimen de responsabilidad civil muy limitada en cuantía y en el tiempo para hacer frente a los daños reclamados. La cantidad establecida es de 1.200 millones de euros (M€) frente a los más de 250.000 M€ que ha costado el accidente de Chernóbil.
> 
> Además, la organización ecologista critica que el Proyecto contempla que el sistema eléctrico pueda suplir al mercado privado de las entidades de seguros, dada la negativa de éstas a cubrir los riesgos, aún de cuantía limitada, de las empresas propietarias de centrales nucleares en caso de accidente.
> 
> Greenpeace denuncia el trato de favor que el Gobierno pretende dar a la energía nuclear con este Proyecto de Ley y reclama que la Ley instaure un régimen de responsabilidad civil por daños nucleares donde el explotador de las instalaciones asuma de forma ilimitada la cuantía de las reclamaciones y en el tiempo para reclamar daños.
> 
> ...


Para más información:
Carlos Bravo, responsable de la campaña Nuclear de Greenpeace, 626 99 82 41.
Prensa de Greenpeace: Isabel Rivera, 91 444 14 00 ó 626 99 82 48.

----------

